# Which city is best in Turkey ?



## tezmerkezim

Where is the best city ibnn Turkey ? 
I want to move Turkey ....


----------



## northstar95

Izmir


----------



## amitom

Istanbul best destination for move in Turkey. There are many hotels and restaurants for refreshments, The Ramada Kaya Plaza is best for staying. In this hotel staff members are friendly and well behave with visitors. Internet facility is available there. And less expensive, better for staying and room services are best. If you want to rental department there are available freely in turkey. Less costly and home environment which you want maintains there.


----------



## Ourdon

Each city-area offers something. You have to decide what YOU like. 
Istanbul is the most cosmopolitan and has a population of 18 to 21 million people depending on who you get your information from. Izmir is a great place and is the gateway to Ephesus for historical wonder. Goreme is a tourist town/area that highlights some interesting sides of the early christian church and offers sunrise balloon rides over the cappadocian plains.

My memories are pre crisis and aren't relevant today. You decide what you want...that is the best.
The Turks of my fairly recent memory were a considerate and friendly people. I don't know what a refugee crisis and a war footing has done to their society.


----------



## greenleader

Only experience is 6 weeks in Istanbul. I am a country boy and generally hate cities however I loved Istanbul. Traffic is horrid but public transport brill. Found 90% Turks fantastic, polite, friendly folk who keep religion in their back pockets.
Depends so much on personal likes/dislikes. Bare in mind that the population density of the city is more people per sq. Km than Bombay/Mumbai.


----------



## greenleader

Also should have mentioned, despite what the media tells us, security seems as good as anywhere in the west and most Istanbullers are westernised. The city has many green spaces and all public parks have free gyms! I think an awful lot is spent on modernisation. The cityscape is amazing. Roadside flora nicely designed and maintained and in the central area and the inner city almost litter free. As I say IST is the only city in Turkey I can comment on however were I to move there and did not hate cities it would not be a bad choice! Not to mention history but as one of my passions I will not step on the silk road today.
One thing I noticed however is much higher cost of living than my gorgeous, beloved adopted home of Bulgaria. God I love Bulgaria!


----------



## novicepate

izmir or antalya i say... the rest is more like middle east..


----------



## AlexDhabi

novicepate said:


> izmir or antalya i say... the rest is more like middle east..


Was that meant to be a joke?


----------



## tasucu

Well Greenleader, I´m a countryman myself, but after reading your advertisement of Istanbul, I wonder what the Hll I am doing in a small village like Tasucu. 
However, where one wants to live depends on many thing like:
work, family, friends, financial situation, health etc.
Find out what you want and then put a more nuanced question on this forum.
Good luck.


----------



## Parthiana

I m an expat been living in istanbul for 8 years. Wherever i travel i miss istanbul. Such a lovely place to live. I personaly like to live in populated cities which i feel like i m not alone in the city. Izmir is very less populated, it has also sea but no sea view like istanbul has. Izmir people are less religious unlike bursa. Bursa is be the mountain and industrial city. Textile city. No fun in there. But in istanbul you will never get board as it is business center and so many activities. Ankara is more educated city, all embessies, government offices, ministries and no fun. /snip/


----------



## Alessandra89

Istanbul is too crowded for me. I don't feel cozy there. Good place to be a tourist.
I lived in Adana and love this city - hope to come back in a year or so.
The city is big enough to give many opportunities but less crowded than Istanbul, rather clean and cozy.


----------



## jjtraveler

Have had to live in Ankara recently and it is the absolute pits... an absolutely awful city with nothing to offer Expats at all. Very few speak English and it is a very difficult place to live. The Turkish people are generally very nice but the city is just awful. The government is corrupt and turning into a dictatorship and the people can do nothing about it. Istanbul is very different and much more cosmopolitan but not a great place to be these days.


----------



## new_in_dubai

Bayburt is the best place in Turkey to live. I definitely recommend there 
Istanbul Antalya Izmir is really crowded and stesful.


----------



## Filip1

Ankara is the capital of Turkey and there are enough attractions within the city to keep you busy for at least a week. I think it's the best city in Turkey!


----------



## saciki

It depends. You must firstly be sure that you can find any kind of people, any kind of climate and any kind of anything. So, the question is; what kind of a place you are willing to live at. I'm already living in Izmir and traveled nearly to all the cities in Turkey. For me Izmir is the best place to live in with its climate, warm people, beautiful nature. But as I've told in the beginning, it depends to your expectations.


----------



## Yas & Sus

Alanya??!!
What About Alanya?
I am constantly thinking to get out of work and go free to early retirement. 
Everyday this thought is getting closer to reality. I visited Turkey twice. The first time was to Istanbul and the second was in Antalya. I didn't really like the idea to live in Istanbul. It is expensive, and it is a huge city. I live in London and tired of it. My second visit was to Antalya, last September together with my daughter who is living in Copenhagen. I had an agreement with estate agent in Antalya, to show us some of his listed properties. But he was not honest man, tried to cheat from the first moment. However, I did not like Antalya much. Big tall buildings are not my cup of tea. I want to live close to the sea, in family semi-vibrant neighborhood, not more than 3-4 stories buildings, not far from the city centre - shopping - public transport- health & hospitals - international airport, etc.. 
I did some research and think now that Alanya and close to it is more of what I want. I have not clear Idea yet as I have not yet been there. I am thinking to travel directly to Alanya first quarter of the next year, to view some properties.
I would appreciate if anybody could help give me an idea about the best things to do. 
If I come to Alanya and like some of the flats I am going to view: 
- Where is the best to look for a flat with sea view?
- Should I buy or rent first?
- What is the best way to deal with the estate agencies in there, and all that related stuff? (in mind, I am a sole woman).
- How to avoid being cheated and ripped off.
Please anybody replay... Appreciations


----------



## saciki

Yas & Sus said:


> Alanya??!!
> What About Alanya?
> I am constantly thinking to get out of work and go free to early retirement.
> Everyday this thought is getting closer to reality. I visited Turkey twice. The first time was to Istanbul and the second was in Antalya. I didn't really like the idea to live in Istanbul. It is expensive, and it is a huge city. I live in London and tired of it. My second visit was to Antalya, last September together with my daughter who is living in Copenhagen. I had an agreement with estate agent in Antalya, to show us some of his listed properties. But he was not honest man, tried to cheat from the first moment. However, I did not like Antalya much. Big tall buildings are not my cup of tea. I want to live close to the sea, in family semi-vibrant neighborhood, not more than 3-4 stories buildings, not far from the city centre - shopping - public transport- health & hospitals - international airport, etc..
> I did some research and think now that Alanya and close to it is more of what I want. I have not clear Idea yet as I have not yet been there. I am thinking to travel directly to Alanya first quarter of the next year, to view some properties.
> I would appreciate if anybody could help give me an idea about the best things to do.
> If I come to Alanya and like some of the flats I am going to view:
> - Where is the best to look for a flat with sea view?
> - Should I buy or rent first?
> - What is the best way to deal with the estate agencies in there, and all that related stuff? (in mind, I am a sole woman).
> - How to avoid being cheated and ripped off.
> Please anybody replay... Appreciations


Alanya is a good place. Many English people living there and as far as I know, some of them have their own jobs. Try to find and get in contact with them.

Also review Kemer province, which is located at the western side of Antalya. When reading your writing I thought that Kemer would be more suitable for you.

City of Izmir, where we live at, is also good. You can find reliable people around here. You can find very nice houses and people at the outskirts of the city such as Guzelbahce, Seferihisar, Narlidere. All of them would meet your requirements.

Regards
Saki


----------



## Yas & Sus

Hi Saki 
Good Evening
Thanks a lot for the information. I really appreciate your assistance.
Best Regards
Yas:yo:


----------



## philsphilms

I live near Edremit. In Akçay. This place is famous for having the greatest concentration of oxygen in the air, outside of the Everest area. Largely due to the high concentration of pine and olive trees in the surrounding mountains. Beaches are glorious. Very few Brits here. Mostly Turkish people in summer, for holidays and retired people from Ankara and other cities. It is such a healthy area, little traffic, calm and beautiful. I live at the base of Mount Ida, famous in Homer's Iliad, near the site of Ancient Troy. It may not suit everyone, but to me, it is Turkey at it's best. Çok Guzel!!!


----------



## cranfan

Yas & Sus said:


> Alanya??!!
> What About Alanya?
> I am constantly thinking to get out of work and go free to early retirement.
> Everyday this thought is getting closer to reality. I visited Turkey twice. The first time was to Istanbul and the second was in Antalya. I didn't really like the idea to live in Istanbul. It is expensive, and it is a huge city. I live in London and tired of it. My second visit was to Antalya, last September together with my daughter who is living in Copenhagen. I had an agreement with estate agent in Antalya, to show us some of his listed properties. But he was not honest man, tried to cheat from the first moment. However, I did not like Antalya much. Big tall buildings are not my cup of tea. I want to live close to the sea, in family semi-vibrant neighborhood, not more than 3-4 stories buildings, not far from the city centre - shopping - public transport- health & hospitals - international airport, etc..
> I did some research and think now that Alanya and close to it is more of what I want. I have not clear Idea yet as I have not yet been there. I am thinking to travel directly to Alanya first quarter of the next year, to view some properties.
> I would appreciate if anybody could help give me an idea about the best things to do.
> If I come to Alanya and like some of the flats I am going to view:
> - Where is the best to look for a flat with sea view?
> - Should I buy or rent first?
> - What is the best way to deal with the estate agencies in there, and all that related stuff? (in mind, I am a sole woman).
> - How to avoid being cheated and ripped off.
> Please anybody replay... Appreciations


I have a cousin living in Alanya with his family , except being very hot in summer, it is a good mid-sized place to live. I can contact you to him if you want.

I,myself live in Istanbul which is a very very crowded city. It is better to visit and be a tourist in Istanbul but it is not a good place to live. Traffic Jam, selfish people, high pricesi,etc.

By the way it is really hard to trust dealers in Turkey,so just don't be so hurry to buy when you came. Dealers also related to eachother and they inform eachother about a customer and share incomes in some occasions. Just buy something big like property when you really trust.


----------



## Yas & Sus

cranfan said:


> I have a cousin living in Alanya with his family , except being very hot in summer, it is a good mid-sized place to live. I can contact you to him if you want.
> 
> I,myself live in Istanbul which is a very very crowded city. It is better to visit and be a tourist in Istanbul but it is not a good place to live. Traffic Jam, selfish people, high pricesi,etc.
> 
> By the way it is really hard to trust dealers in Turkey,so just don't be so hurry to buy when you came. Dealers also related to eachother and they inform eachother about a customer and share incomes in some occasions. Just buy something big like property when you really trust.


Hi Cranfan,
So much thanks and appreciations. It is so nice of you to offer your help through your cousin in Alanya. It so good to know some local people when you are a foreigner. It make a great help.
I am thinking to get a rent first and move around the area before I buy. I will hopefully pursue my plan by the mid of 2017.
I will start to look around Antalya region and then will look to other places like Izmir.
Thanks & Regards


----------



## Yas & Sus

Hi philsphilms,

Thanks for the information. I am going to make google search on the area you live in. It seems quiet and nice from your words.

Cheers!!


----------



## cranfan

Yas & Sus said:


> Hi Cranfan,
> So much thanks and appreciations. It is so nice of you to offer your help through your cousin in Alanya. It so good to know some local people when you are a foreigner. It make a great help.
> I am thinking to get a rent first and move around the area before I buy. I will hopefully pursue my plan by the mid of 2017.
> I will start to look around Antalya region and then will look to other places like Izmir.
> Thanks & Regards


Hope you achieve your plan Yas & Sus. It is better in Alanya then Antalya. But if we give them points we can think like if Alanya is 100 then Antalya is between 80-90. So both are good infact.

I would like to help you also if you visit Istanbul. I have a lovely small 5 years of daughter and a wife. When you plan to come,just inform me on forum private message. If we migrate to Australia on that time, then may forward you to our relatives. See ya.


----------



## Yas & Sus

Hi 

Thanks and Best Wishes with your plans on Australia. So nice to know that the world is still ticking alive.
Cheers


----------



## lisatr12

İzmir is the best city in Turkey. It is also the most liberal one according to other cities.


----------



## Dokree39

I think it depends on your profession. But for underrated Turkish cities I can say: Konya, Eskişehir, Muğla, Tekirdağ. Check them out


----------

